# Looking for make up/props



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

So I am trying to think of something for a costume and thought of my husband being the psycho butcher and me being his victim. I am looking for anything that would help me have good gashes, eyeball popped out, etc. Do any of you know of any companies to help me out? Thanks.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

check out instructables.com. They usually have good stuff dealing with latex props and appliances.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

For some of the coolest and more realistic wound effects that move with your skin and are easy to do I suggest silicone makeup. I have used Smooth-on's (www.smooth-on.com) Skin Tite before and had great luck. You can make it hang off in strips like it has been ripped off, apply it directly to your skin and make slashes. They also have how-to's that are pretty good. You will want the silc pig (pigment) for flesh color so that it blends nice. And let me tell you, a little goes a LONG way. Be careful you don't add too much or it stops having the transluscent effect.

It is a little pricey, so unless a professional haunt makes serious money they usually opt for latex. But with latex you can build up allergies to it from long term usage. Since latex is opaque in thicker applications more make up layering is needed to give it the transluscence that skin has naturally.

If you want you could also sculpt wounds and appliances ahead of time with their Dragon Skin and some pigment and then adhere them with Skin Tite.

Hope this helps.


----------

